# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

A family outing with my wife and best friends. Wrong tide and plenty hot just like Friday. A few fish caught mostly dinks.. 

Did get a nice one on a Zippin Ziggy.









Great light show at dark with cloud to cloud lightning was very cool.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

